# Any results from the IIC 2012?



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

does any one have any results from this years iic


----------



## ehartman_49348 (Jul 28, 2007)

axialcrawler said:


> does any one have any results from this years iic


The detailed results are on LiveRC. Here is a link to a write-up with the final (A main) results:
http://www.liverc.com/news/special_...012_International_Indoor_Championships_(IIC)/


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

cool thanks


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

wow sounds like trinity owned the weekend great job now how bouts sending me one of those d3.5 17.5 so i can own my indoor season just kidding:lol:.......but seriously i will put a sticker on my car


----------

